# get in and get out



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Im a little new to drywall finishing. Im big in plastering. Have a little drywall job to do that is new board on a 15 by 26 ceiling roughly. Joins existing walls. Can i use mesh tape, ez sand 34 then lite blue with hawk and trial. and sand next day? how would a professional approach that?


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry, es sand 45.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

ez sand 45


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hang @ finish.. That would take me 4-5 trips..not 2 days.
Get in get out means your pushing it...Never ends well. JMO!!


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

i aslo do have taping tools?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

lrees said:


> i aslo do have taping tools? Maybe


Maybe? Your not sure if you do?


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry it will be hung already


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry. i'm new to this website. but i do have taping tools. i have used them a few times. they are nice. i thought if i used them i would have to wait till the next day to put at least the second coat on?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

smooth or texture finish ???


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

drywall guy158 said:


> smooth or texture finish ???


smooth.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lrees said:


> smooth.


4 trips. too tired to go into detail.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

ok. thanks. i assume that is the best way to do it right?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Maybe? Your not sure if you do?


 He has a trial.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

moore said:


> He has a trial.


i have columbia made taping tools. i have all the tools to do it. i work a lot with hawk and trial because i plaster more. my dad is my boss. (hes been plastering his whole life and thinks drywall is cheap) he wants nothing to do with drywall finishing. So i have to learn myself.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lrees said:


> ok. thanks. i assume that is the best way to do it right?


 It's an old ceiling? Nice and level right?
1st day tape
2nd block coat
3rd skim
4th TLC...[OLD CEILING:whistling2:] 
5th level 5 / sand [ leave bill] :thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> He has a trial.


I had a trial once it cost 5 years :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I had a trial once it cost 5 years :jester:


 Is that how you got all the tatts?:jester:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Can have it fast but you can't have both!! I finished out a lid of roughly the same size today. It had to be done in one day, mesh tape two coats of hot mud, skim with all purpose. Spray an orange peel and done!! Would like to have had more time but not my call!! Not looking back either!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

You can have it good and you can have it fast but you can't have both!! Idk what I'm typing, I'm beat!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> He has a trial.





moore said:


> Is that how you got all the tatts?:jester:


I only tell that to people who owe me money!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

You dont want to use mesh on your angle tape , use paper.If you are not wanting to touch existing walls, leave an 1/8" gap on your drywall ceiling where it meets the the walls(perimeter) and then attach tear away zip strip. It has a pre masking feature that will keep the mud from touching the walls. If you get the tape on first thing in the morning and run a fan chances are you can throw some 45 on it in the afternoon,, then top late afternoon. Depending on finish, you may need to throw a tight skim the next day and sand or touch up and texture. When done pull the zip strip and run a tight bead of big stretch


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

lrees said:


> Im a little new to drywall finishing. Im big in plastering. Have a little drywall job to do that is new board on a 15 by 26 ceiling roughly. Joins existing walls. Can i use mesh tape, ez sand 34 then lite blue with hawk and trial. and sand next day? how would a professional approach that?


Yes use your butterfly float on the angles. Fill the angle with hot mud pull with float and pinch your edges. 1 coat and done. Use Medium sander To sand.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You guys are f***ing joking right? It's a 7 sheet ceiling, and you're going to make how many trips? Two trips. Glass the seams, Fibafuse the butts, paper-tape the angles. Hot mud everything, with glue added. Hit both sides of angles with hot mud, staying just out of angle, skim them tight with topping after you've skimmed the joints. You can slide all skim edges after your 3rd pass on the screws (first two with hot mud......again, with glue). Crank the heat and turn on the fan. If it's not dry the next day that doesn't count as a trip, come back the following day, sand and touch up with a halogen, crank the fan, go have lunch or masturbate or whatever, come back and look your touch-ups over. Sand them lightly if necessary. Call and ask how they would like their invoice delivered.......by hand or by email. Done. 

And yes, I do this on a regular basis. And yes, I get repeat business, and often get to check on the work at a much later date. It works.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya I paper taped the angles with half hot mud half all purpose. Never use mesh in angles.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> masturbate or whatever
> 
> And yes, I do this on a regular basis. And yes, I get repeat business, and often get to check on the work at a much later date. It works.




:whistling2:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm with slim on this one. Why would anyone even bother with a job that small if you have to make that many trips?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

if i have a few jobs on the go i will do little ones like that with premix mud. if i don't have to mix hotmud i won't. but if it is way out of my way i will go for at least tape and load. i don't usually like to tape and load with hot mud. i don't like sanding into hotmud and ridging because i missed scraping a lap mark or i loaded too heavy. i generally only like to load with all purpose so that typically makes a job of that size three trips for me. i almost always have a way to fill up the day anyway.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> if i have a few jobs on the go i will do little ones like that with premix mud. if i don't have to mix hotmud i won't. but if it is way out of my way i will go for at least tape and load. i don't usually like to tape and load with hot mud. i don't like sanding into hotmud and ridging because i missed scraping a lap mark or i loaded too heavy. i generally only like to load with all purpose so that typically makes a job of that size three trips for me. i almost always have a way to fill up the day anyway.


It's true, you don't want to miss anything with the hot mud, but if you run it tight and scrape your laps just after it kicks you're golden. I've taken to mixing a batch of 20 minute to run down the middle of everything to account for the hot mud shrinking into the gaps, then my skim is really good so I can minimize my touch-ups.........which as we all know, when working with lightweight mud is crucial, especially on smooth.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> You guys are f***ing joking right? It's a 7 sheet ceiling, and you're going to make how many trips? Two trips. Glass the seams, Fibafuse the butts, paper-tape the angles. Hot mud everything, with glue added. Hit both sides of angles with hot mud, staying just out of angle, skim them tight with topping after you've skimmed the joints. You can slide all skim edges after your 3rd pass on the screws (first two with hot mud......again, with glue). Crank the heat and turn on the fan. If it's not dry the next day that doesn't count as a trip, come back the following day, sand and touch up with a halogen, crank the fan, go have lunch or masturbate or whatever, come back and look your touch-ups over. Sand them lightly if necessary. Call and ask how they would like their invoice delivered.......by hand or by email. Done.
> 
> And yes, I do this on a regular basis. And yes, I get repeat business, and often get to check on the work at a much later date. It works.


What type of glue to you add to the mix?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What type of glue to you add to the mix?


I've been using SuperBond which is made by Straight Flex, but Mud Max (Trim-Tex) works just as well and is even cheaper. For a while I tried concrete adhesive but didn't care for it. Rumor has it that you can just use Elmer's white glue but I haven't tried it yet. 

Yesterday I had to scrape some hut mud that I used to fill in around a missed light on the ceiling. I was worried that when I scraped it it would let go because of the dust created from the router. No way....I had to chisel the hell out of it and I was very very impressed with how well it had bonded and how solid it was. I'd even go so far as to say that it surpasses the strength of the drywall it's added to........especially with the quality of the rock these days. It's bomber. Every blob I've had to scrape off the walls takes paper with it:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I've been using SuperBond which is made by Straight Flex, but Mud Max (Trim-Tex) works just as well and is even cheaper. For a while I tried concrete adhesive but didn't care for it. Rumor has it that you can just use Elmer's white glue but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Yesterday I had to scrape some hut mud that I used to fill in around a missed light on the ceiling. I was worried that when I scraped it it would let go because of the dust created from the router. No way....I had to chisel the hell out of it and I was very very impressed with how well it had bonded and how solid it was. I'd even go so far as to say that it surpasses the strength of the drywall it's added to........especially with the quality of the rock these days. It's bomber. Every blob I've had to scrape off the walls takes paper with it:yes:


Do you add the spray glue to the mud or spray the arera?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

On a job like this i would just use durabond 20 or 45 for prefill and to tape all butts flats and angles. Wait an hour or so the apply 2nd coat with a/p. Day 2 finish coat with a/p. Day 3 sand.. I usually charge around 2 bucks a foot for jobs like these as well as insist on doing at least the priming. I do small jobs to make quick cash not to get married to them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Do you add the spray glue to the mud or spray the arera?


It's not spray glue, it's a latex additive.....you just put it in your mud. It makes hot mud incredibly strong and sticky....because as we all know, hot mud isn't the best bonding material.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I would go ahead and purchase a gallon of the Mudmaxx and may as well pick up a magic corner kit (it includes spray glue) and maybe a few other goodies from trim tex to test out on your own. I usually add a little more then recomended for doing any metal beads but for the vinyl bead i use whats recomended. Definately a plus when using a/p but really helps smooth out your hot muds. less bubbles with more adhesion. Also seams to harden up the mud a bit.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

boco said:


> I would go ahead and purchase a gallon of the Mudmaxx and may as well pick up a magic corner kit (it includes spray glue) and maybe a few other goodies from trim tex to test out on your own. I usually add a little more then recomended for doing any metal beads but for the vinyl bead i use whats recomended. Definately a plus when using a/p but really helps smooth out your hot muds. less bubbles with more adhesion. Also seams to harden up the mud a bit.


I keep asking my supplier to bring in the MudMaxx :furious:. 

As for magic corner, if you're talking about the roll of stuff with the flexible rubber in the middle.........:no: I tried some the other day, and I will only use it if something cracks really bad. I did not care for it for regular use.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Magic corner is good for the top of vaulted Ceilngs. I like it cause the rockers float the rock at the top and gives it some flexibilty. That and i pull both sides at once. i also would like them to start stocking Mudmaxx. My stock is getting low. not sure if they can ship it without freexing this time of year


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I keep asking my supplier to bring in the MudMaxx :furious:.
> 
> As for magic corner, if you're talking about the roll of stuff with the flexible rubber in the middle.........:no: I tried some the other day, and I will only use it if something cracks really bad. I did not care for it for regular use.


 It's alot of work keeping the crease clean..But it's a cool look!

Very affordable too.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Half the time = double rate = no quality guarantee to offer.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

What is your guys description of hot mud? (have a idea but not exactly sure)... And when to use?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lrees said:


> What is your guys description of hot mud? (have a idea but not exactly sure)... And when to use?


 https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...Ksnuui&sig=AHIEtbS6zqg4FlOb2LeC_FHa_ktrRxBK4A


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Hot mud is usually powdered quick set..ez-sand 20 min or proform 45-90.....You can finish jobs in one day..Did 3 bathrooms in one house in one day all 10x8!!no butt seams!!


----------

